# NEED HELP WITH UVB!!



## REPTILE*FREAK (May 8, 2011)

Im getting a tegu in june or july from varnyard,I was just wondering lf a 10.0 26 watt repti glo uvb light will be good for a 55 gallon tank?


----------



## james.w (May 8, 2011)

Those coil UVB bulbs have been known to cause problems. I would recommend a MVB.


----------



## reptastic (May 8, 2011)

I agree mvb is the way to go, they last longer and have a greater uvb output


----------



## JBW Exotics (May 8, 2011)

It will be fine as long as it's no less than 20" from the bottom of the tank or basking area. They put out a bit of heat, and a 10.0 fluorescent doesnt put out as much heat and I would reccomend one on the cool side of the tank. A MVB is best but is more expensive. If you get Reptiles Mag. they always have a coupon for $3 off any light. Be sure to keep your photoperiod regulated with a timer or always remember to switch on/off at the same time every day until winter, when it needs to be decreased as well as the temp. if you wish to breed it. If breeding is not a concern, just leave the photoperiod and temp the same and your tegu will grow faster. Wallmart sells timers for @ $5 but the best ones are the day and night timers found at pet stores. With one of those the lights will switch off and the heat source will switch on. I reccomend a cool down period and a reduced photoperiod starting @ fall-spring to keep your tegu from being stressed. It's best to mimmic your area's photoperiod. If you have any more questions feel free to contact me via email [email protected] or call/text 334-730-3584


----------



## REPTILE*FREAK (May 8, 2011)

thanks for the help with the light and i seen a big bag of cypress mulch at kroger would that be ok to use for a baby tegu


----------



## james.w (May 8, 2011)

Yeah the cypress will be fine


----------



## REPTILE*FREAK (May 8, 2011)

ok thanks every body for the help


----------



## REPTILE*FREAK (May 8, 2011)

would a exo terra solar glo 125 watt work


----------



## Rhetoric (May 8, 2011)

Yes solar glo bulbs work great, I use them for all my reptiles and there are many other users who currently use them as well.


----------



## james.w (May 8, 2011)

REPTILE*FREAK said:


> would a exo terra solar glo 125 watt work



This is what I am using for my V. Salvator who is being housed in a 40g breeder. It should work fine.


----------



## REPTILE*FREAK (May 8, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 9, 2011)

how many watts would you recommend in a 55 gallon?


----------



## Rhetoric (May 9, 2011)

with the solar glo? id go with the lower one, 125. petsmart lets you return items so if its not hot enough i would swap it for a higher wattage. 150/160 is plenty for my adult enclosures


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 9, 2011)

Do juvies need less because of there small size? or is basically the same throughout their life? The 55 gallon of course is only their enclosure till they grow out of it.


----------



## james.w (May 9, 2011)

They need the same basking temp. If the smaller bulb gives you good ambient temps, but the basking spot is too low, you can raise the basking spot closer to the bulb.


----------

